# Converting VIP 211K from IR to UHF



## robertsonsk

I've gotten so many Dish customer service opinions that I'm confused. I have a VIP 211k receiver with 20.1 IR remote. I want to convert it to UHF so that I can tune it from another room. Some say yes, some say no. 

Is there anyone out there who really knows and can supply me with a "real" part number or supplier who understands what I need.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network

Hi Steve, I would be happy to help with this. Unfortunately, VIP211K receivers can not be converted to UHF from IR. I hope this information helps. If you have any further questions please let me know.


----------



## GravelChan

Chiri, while what you say is technically true, Dish does/or did sell an IR to Uhf Pro remote extender which accomplishes the desired result.


----------



## RBA

There are many IR extenders that will do what you want though technically they don't convert the 211 to UHF. Some are as simple as replacing a battery with a UHF sender to adapters that fit on the remote to hard wired remote IR receivers and repeaters. Try a google search for IR senders.


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network

I apologize about the confusion on my part. GravelChan, is correct we do sell IR to UHF converters. Please send me a PM if you would like for me to look into getting one sent out to you.


----------

